# Fatty Cannon



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fatty Cannon, piston, press, whatever you want to call it. Got mine out to use so thought I'd post it here. All PVC. 2" for the barrel (10" long), 3/4" for the ram rod (14"). 2 slip fit ends caps, (2) 3/4" reducers, (1) 1 1/4", the other 1 1/2". No glue needed but you could if you wanted. Fill up the tube with whatever you want. Compress with plunger, leave about 1 1/2" of space in barrel. Put saran wrap on ends and place in freezer for a while to firm up. If you go to long run hot water over outside of barrel. Using ram rod push out filling.













32236407552_2af581f1c0_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017


















32236405692_d5fab8643b_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017






1 1/2" cap for the hand side of the ram rod













31575752633_6a726da854_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017






1 14" for the jag side of the ram rod













32009146750_bee9026fb8_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017






Assembled













31544039884_625928430e_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017






1 1/4" jag end fits perfectly.













32236396422_f3f3256b30_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017






Hand end does not!













31575746433_c9cdecbf74_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017






Filled up. I have 4 barrels total













32386787805_154a9953b3_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017






Push the meat out. If I was doing a fatty, I'd push it out right onto the sausage.













31544030894_91791cd9f5_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017


















32009138200_8f4cdfcc9d_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 18, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 18, 2017)

Is your middle name Ingenious?

That is a cool gadget. 

I imagine this only works for all-meat fatties (not rolled with cheese, vegetables, other meats).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

It can work with other ingredients also. Mix up, tamp down, slight freeze, press out.


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2017)

Case looks good,I still have a box of 2" plastic bags

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

tropics said:


> Case looks good,I still have a box of 2" plastic bags
> 
> Richie


This would make loading sausage bags easy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Is your middle name Ingenious?


I wish! When I built this I saw it on the internet. The one I saw though used a cut disc for the end not the pcv cap.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

I suppose one could use this to stuff summer sausage too. Make a longer tube and stuff away.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I suppose one could use this to stuff summer sausage too. Make a longer tube and stuff away.



That's an interesting idea as well.  Bologna, salami, etc...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2017)

That's really cool!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose one could use this to stuff summer sausage too. Make a longer tube and stuff away.
> ...















100_2658.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 29, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

tropics said:


> 100_2658.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used my jerky gun too. Only complaint that I have is that its easier to fill the Lemon squeezer than the jerky gun!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 18, 2017)

DS2003, Nice idea and looks simple to make !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS2003, Nice idea and looks simple to make !



Only tool required is a saw. Hack saw would work best for a hand saw. I used my chop saw.


----------



## rogan (Jan 19, 2017)

Can you dishwasher that after or hand scrub only?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2017)

rogan said:


> Can you dishwasher that after or hand scrub only?



Sure can, its in the DW getting clean right now.


----------



## grizz1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Did you do anything to prep the PVC in any way prior to stuffing?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

Grizz1 said:


> Did you do anything to prep the PVC in any way prior to stuffing?



Other than wash it, no.


----------

